# Limitless XL Sweating on MOD



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

Quick Question. After a day of heavy vaping, my XLs cause condensation on the MODs. This is acceptable and not excessive but I would like an easier way to see it and simply give it a quick wipe.
Do you think the 510 Heatsinks will work to lift it off the mod a bit so that the condensation is on the heatsink rather than the mod? Like these? 

I run two XLs every day the whole day.

I don't care what it looks like. I'm a functional vaper. LOL


----------



## xRuan (16/2/17)

Get the Ijoy eXo XL. Uses the same coils and build decks(bought separately) and its a new and improved design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

Good call. I'll check if I can maybe find the base to buy it separately.


----------



## William Vermaak (16/2/17)

Damn, it wouldn't fit. They upped the diameter to 26mm 

_EXO XL is a improvement of limitless XL, enlarge the capacity to 5 ML, enlarge the diameter to 26 mm, but remain the XL chip coil system, features an astounding working range of up to 215W, combined with 3 fully featured RTA decks, XL-1, XL-2, XL-2S, to be optional choice, make XL chip coil system a unique. The chassis features a large glass tank assembly with 'XL' bracing integrated within the tank reservoir. The EXO XL is a fantastic choice for high wattage sub ohm vapers.
_
_http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-337.html_


----------



## xRuan (16/2/17)

Ah damn.. Unlucky bud.


----------



## Eldene (16/2/17)

I am also experiencing to much condensation on both the IjustS and the Smok Guardian 3,is there any way to reduce this ?


----------

